# What are YOU going to do?



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, you, the person reading this....

I'm on a bunch of blogs and keep reading all the news and whining about the government and losing our rights, executive orders, and guns, yada, yada, yada.

So I'm asking, what are YOU going to do about it? The curious want to know. (Btw, if you didn't vote, don't answer... You don't count and aren't worth it). And burying your head in the sand isn't an option ( unless your chicken or an ostrich). 

(This entry should be titled - get off your behind and do something instead of whining)

Answer or flame on. 

PatriotPirsteSailor.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

But if people didn't vote because they regarded Obama and Romney as fools, what's wrong with that?
Same over here in Britain, I've never voted for any of the main parties because I've always regarded them as useless fools, and hell will freeze before they get my precious vote..

_"Which is the greater fool, the fool or the fool who follows him?"- Obi Wan Kenobi_
_"A vote is like a rifle, wasted in the wrong hands"- Theodore Roosevelt_


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

The first thing is to join the NRA. I know they send out a ton of crap wanting money and have supported causes that may or not be for the good, BUT...they are the first line of defense to a lot of the stuff comming out of DC. They have always stood firm on the 2ndAmendment. I don't always agree with them, but they are there doing everything they can. 

Number 2 is getting involved with local government. I don't mean as a prepper, but at least attend local school board, county or city commision meetings. Don't rely on newspaper or TV reports as to what is going on with your local gov. The grassroot gov is where the big dogs in DC will try to bring the most influence to their cause. The more normal people at those meetings will influence how elected officals see the world. If no one cares enough to voice their opinion then they really don't know. I know this goes against what most preppers think. We for the most part want to be left alone and if SHTF we are ready, but we should also prep to try and keep it from happening in the first place. 

This of course dosent matter for the Zombie Apocolypse. Forgive me, but if that happens I will be excited. LOL

Flame on!!


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm on as many forums as I can find attacking any posts that threaten the 2nd Amendment and backing it up with until someone else with the same beliefs comes along to helps. Most of the time they attack the 2nd Amendment then disapaer without defending the point of view. I did get into a perty decent argument with a couple of Aussies last night but which was a bit interesting as Australia went through confiscation and they were perfectly ok with it while I was using it as one of my arguments why gun control would be futile in America. When I got into the Dec of Independence and the 2nd Amendment and what it meant to us as Americans they a hard time understanding. Finally I broke them down by asking if they had an Aussie Dept of Homeland Security and pointed out some of the recent civil liberty violations they are now capable of. That backed em off quite a bit and we got on well after that.

In general I'm seeing a lot more blame going towards Big Pharm then eroding the 2nd Amendment. But then we all have heard what the politicians have been saying and it doesn't include Big Pharm.

I know this might be touchy to some of you but when you see that medical marijuana initiative take a hard look inside at preconceived beliefs and understand there is great evidence now of the medicinal uses for it and along with its textile uses It has Big Pharm a bit on the ropes. It is a proven antidepressant for a lot of people for one which is a huge chunk of change out of there pockets. Then vote what you believe. I would never try to assuage you from what you truly believe is best.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm going to keep living in the meantime. I might get some more Cheetos cause I'm running out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I voted for Virgil Goode, of the Constitution party. I did not vote for Globalist-A or Globalist-B, as that would have been worse than throwing away a vote, that would have been voting against the constitution. Were there no options who stood for the constitution, I would not have voted. Do not think I am going to help pick the rope that will be used to hang me.

What to do? The federal government is out of control and is being used by those who want to enslave us. Many incidents are created. Others, like this last one, was the predictable conclusion to drenching our young people's brains in these drugs and telling them there is no God and, therefore, no hope. All of these things are being used to further strip us of our rights. As expected, some are even screaming for security when they should know this means enslavement.

Now, we are going to have to do as the founders expected us to do, and use the states as tools to control the federal monster. Contact your governors and your state congressmen. Also, you might want to let your mayors know we do not expect them to bow down to tyranny, and let the chiefs of police know your thoughts, too.

Some of you might be thinking this will do nothing but let everyone know who to go for, first. Maybe so, but they will come for you, anyway. You have "friends" who are going to point a finger toward you when the chips are down. Might as well stand up and look like you have a backbone.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> ...medical marijuana great evidence now of the medicinal uses for it and along with its textile uses It has Big Pharm a bit on the ropes. It is a proven antidepressant...


Problem is, some people abuse drugs of all kinds and get them a bad name. I've never drugged, drank or smoked but if other people need them it's none of my business.
If God didn't want us to have them he wouldn't have put them on earth..
_"Everything that lives and moves will be food for you. Just as I gave you the green plants, I now give you everything" (Genesis 9:3) 
"Fruit trees of all kinds will grow on both banks of the river..Their fruit will serve for food and their leaves for healing" -(Ezekiel 47:12)_

PS- As regards booze there's nothing wrong with that either if people don't overdo it, heck Jesus turned at least 120 gallons of water to wine and it was even served at the last supper when he said to his mates- _"The next time I drink wine I'll be drinking it with you in heaven"._
That's me out then, I don't drink (sniffle)..


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Everyone who didn't vote or voted for a third party is just as culpable as someone that voted for Barrack H Obama. If you aren't with us, you are against us. Obama was re-elected because the Republicans failed to communicate their message effectively enough to get out the vote.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> Everyone who didn't vote or voted for a third party is just as culpable as someone that voted for Barrack H Obama. If you aren't with us, you are against us. Obama was re-elected because the Republicans failed to communicate their message effectively enough to get out the vote.


That's an idiotic way to look at it. While I may agree that those that didn't vote at all bear some of the blame, the main portion lands with those who voted for the clown after he'd been sticking it to use for 4 years, and the Republican establishment for backing a guy that was just as bad. Anybody here that doesn't think Romney would have backed an Assault Weapons Ban is an idiot that hasn't really looked into his past (hint, hint, the guy signed a permanent AWB into law as Governor).

And yes, I did vote for a third party candidate. Glad I did.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> Everyone who didn't vote or voted for a third party is just as culpable as someone that voted for Barrack H Obama. If you aren't with us, you are against us. Obama was re-elected because the Republicans failed to communicate their message effectively enough to get out the vote.


Really? I hold ALL of you who voted against freedom (that is to say, for the puppets of the two major parties) responsible. If, after all these years, you cannot see that the two parties are in league against the constitution and for the stripping of our wealth and freedom, you will get what you deserve. The only problem with that is that you are taking us down with you.

The Republicans spoke their position very well, their position is not where you continue to think it is. Stop drinking their Kool Aid and stop living in their false paradigm that was created to get you to do exactly as you have been doing. Wake up.

Sound mean? Tough! We are on the verge of losing our nation forever and you are still trying to do the same old thing while expecting different results.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not an expert on US politics but there were other candidates besides Obama and Romney, but we hardly heard them mentioned (below)
That's how it is in Britain too, the sheeple are fixated on just the two main proven failure Parties (Labour/Tory) even though there are other parties around!


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

By taking votes away from the opposition or Mitt Romney, the Democrats were able to retain the White House for another disastrous administration. Casting your vote for any candidate other than Obama or Romeny was akin to not voting or writing in Mickey Mouse. Only two candidates received electoral votes. All other votes were wasted.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> By taking votes away from the opposition or Mitt Romney, the Democrats were able to retain the White House for another disastrous administration. Casting your vote for any candidate other than Obama or Romeny was akin to not voting or writing in Mickey Mouse. Only two candidates received electoral votes. All other votes were wasted.


And, you have been told to only vote for those selected by the controllers.
If you think they are the only ones, give your weapons away, take the meds they dispense and, do not complain about whatever either party gives you. I have been listening to that lame drap ever since I stopped voting for the status quo, Globalist puppets.
Look back and see it had made no difference which of the two held power - the direction has been the same. Blame yourself, not me. I stopped empowering and validating the Evil several years ago.
Lesser Evil is what? Evil.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I lost all of my firearms in a boating accident every last one sank even the Henry 7
With Obama and Holder in power Not a thing we can do your vote don't count.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> ..Casting your vote for any candidate other than Obama or Romeny was akin to not voting or writing in Mickey Mouse. Only two candidates received electoral votes. All other votes were wasted.


With me, it's a matter of PERSONAL CONSCIENCE! People have been telling me for years that I'm wasting my time voting for minority Brit parties because _"They'll never get in!"_
Yes I know they'll probably never get into Downing St at the present point in time, but that doesn't matter to me because my conscience WON'T ALLOW me to vote for any of the other ****wits!
So whenever I look at the mess the government is making, I sit with a smug smile on my face bigger than a wave on a slop bucket thinking _"It's nothing to do with me, I never voted for them"_..
The day I vote for somebody I don't like will be the day you can measure me up for a strait jacket!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> I'm going to keep living in the meantime. I might get some more Cheetos cause I'm running out.


Some prepper you are.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> Everyone who didn't vote or voted for a third party is just as culpable as someone that voted for Barrack H Obama. If you aren't with us, you are against us. Obama was re-elected because the Republicans failed to communicate their message effectively enough to get out the vote.


That is completely incorrect. Not one electoral vote went to a third party in any of the states that I checked. Therefore voting third party is not as bad as voting for Obama. That is just something that the talking heads throw out there to try and confuse ya.

What do I do? I am active in my local government. I do my best to campaign for those I believe will do well for our country, and I try my best to educate the idiots out there.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im very active and sit on police advisory board, young professionals mentor, executive council professional nantional forum and board of directors fro professional state forum and board of the blue star moms.
every one knows im a gun enthusiast. what will i do. clean up my back yard. so my shit doesnt get swiped and used or haneous puproses.
Im going to buy a DOJ approved safe while the bed safe i commisioned is being built.

i think proper training and storage of firearms is a good place to start. i kinda always thought they were stored nicely my place is a fortress. but im going to make sure my shit stays put


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Lattice said:


> That is completely incorrect. Not one electoral vote went to a third party in any of the states that I checked. Therefore voting third party is not as bad as voting for Obama. That is just something that the talking heads throw out there to try and confuse ya.
> 
> What do I do? I am active in my local government. I do my best to campaign for those I believe will do well for our country, and I try my best to educate the idiots out there.


That is exactly why voting for a third party was akin to voting for Mickey Mouse or not voting at all. By voting for any other candidate besides Mitt Romney or Barrack Obama you didn't have a vote at all. You decided to accept whichever idiot won. "When a government no longer represents its people, the people have an right, nay a duty to overthrow it. If not by ballot, then by force."


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Start local. Think Global. _ Did I just make that up or has it been used before ?_

Sadly I really lost faith by the time the election rolled up this time. My disgust complete. Anyone worth voting either didn't show or was gone in the first round. But damn that Republican primary was sure worth some laughs for awhile. All that bunch needed was a few hookers and they coulda taken the show on the road. Mitt coulda won but he lost it on the Charisma factor I believe. Its too bad I think he would be a more effective leader in our current situation then our current leader. Who is high on cuteness but has always made some bad Domestic decisions. Anyone

In weather related news we got our first snow last night about a 1/2 inch...not too cold. Nice really

One of the things I appreciate the most about this community is that the matureness of discussion is so elevated. And the respect of others is spot on. We can kid around and have joking chit chat or talk about some really gritty stuff. Thank You. I wish many of you were part of my community as I would feel much safer.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> That is exactly why voting for a third party was akin to voting for Mickey Mouse or not voting at all. By voting for any other candidate besides Mitt Romney or Barrack Obama you didn't have a vote at all. "


But what drives me crazy is that the media doesn't even give a 3rd party a chance. The 2 parties we have are what the powers that be want, so nothing really changes. The air time they get only shows them as morons and nut cases. We are forced into a 2 party system. I have longed to see a viable 3rd party. Until something changes, this won't happen. I thought the Tea Party would make this happen but all they did was support republicans.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Who I voted for doesn't matter, since the vote was rigged to re-elect Obama. "It matters not who votes, only who counts the votes." Josef Stalin.
For data to back this up, may I humbly suggest you take a look at the site True The Vote. 
What am I going to do? Re-up my membership with the NRA and buy more 20 and 30 round magazines.
Oh, and in a nod to Fuzzee (thanks for the heads up), buy a case of Cheezits.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> That is exactly why voting for a third party was akin to voting for Mickey Mouse or not voting at all. By voting for any other candidate besides Mitt Romney or Barrack Obama you didn't have a vote at all. You decided to accept whichever idiot won. "When a government no longer represents its people, the people have an right, nay a duty to overthrow it. If not by ballot, then by force."


More and more people vote third party every time. No one in their right mind believed that one of these third party candidates would win. But we do know that eventually our point will be taken. In that, the vote is not thrown away. It shows the parties that we aren't happy with them whereas the one that does not vote because of her disgust throws his vote away because the parties assume she doesn't care.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Regarding the "You MUST vote for somebody" approach which I don't agree with, let's just hypothetically suppose Hitler and Stalin had been candidates for "President of a United Europe" in the 1930's. If I'd been around then, I wouldn't have voted for either of them because they were both psychos, even if people had said "You MUST vote for one of them!" 

Same nowadays, some politicians and parties have got crazy policies, so no way hozay am I going to vote for them!
Sadly some people vote for the same party every time out of misguided loyalty, saying "I've voted for X Party all my life and I'm not going to stop now".
The logical approach which I use every time when an election comes up is to shop around and see what each candidate and party is offering, and if I like what they're selling, I'll buy it and will vote for them, but if I don't like any of them, I won't vote for anybody, it's as simple as that..


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> That is exactly why voting for a third party was akin to voting for Mickey Mouse or not voting at all. By voting for any other candidate besides Mitt Romney or Barrack Obama you didn't have a vote at all. You decided to accept whichever idiot won. "When a government no longer represents its people, the people have an right, nay a duty to overthrow it. If not by ballot, then by force."


By that line or reasoning, since neither Romeny or Obama had my vote, respect, or confidence, I should have started shooting up government offices and officials?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If you don't vote for fools, be GLAD and leave it at that, and take PRIDE in knowing you're not one of the mindless herd!
Then when the politicians mess up, you can sit back FEELING GOOD like I do with a big smug grin thinking _"The mess is nothing to do with me, I never voted the incompetent clowns into office"_..


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> If you don't vote for fools, be GLAD and leave it at that, and take PRIDE in knowing you're not one of the mindless herd!
> Then when the politicians mess up, you can sit back FEELING GOOD like I do with a big smug grin thinking _"The mess is nothing to do with me, I never voted the incompetent clowns into office"_..


But see there you are wrong my friend. Do you think the idiot policies and laws they pass apply to only the people that vote for them. Sorry but whether you vote or not, whether you voted for one or the other, the new taxes and laws apply equally to all.

It's my understanding in the UK, one could get arrested for having a kitchen knife on their person. I know pepper spray and stun guns are illegal. Someone had to make these laws. Someone had to vote these lawmakers into office. Since you didn't vote for these fools, does that mean those laws don't apply to you?

I'm just trying to understand your reasoning here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Regardless of what you may want me to do, I will never again vote for an anti-constitutional globalist who works for the same elites as the other anti-constitutional globalist. You'd better figure out that we are where we are by playing that game.
Now, I just wonder if we can get back to our roots. Without our roots, the tree will die and become the firewood they want us to be.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Btw, if you didn't vote, don't answer... You don't count and aren't worth it.


I have to disagree with you there. That's the same logic the mainstream uses to coerce people into voting for the same corrupt elites over and over again. It's complete bull$hit. I would rather see someone not vote on principle, than see them cast ballots over and over again for some corrupt elitist candidate that was shoved down their throat by the mainstream media.

The reality is, refusing to participate in a corrupt system is a great way to make your vote 'count.' In fact, a lot of us moderate Republicans did just that this past election, especially after the way Ron Paul's delegates were treated at the RNC. I really believe the theft of Ron Paul's delegates by the party is one of the many reasons why we don't have a President Romney right now. We finally realize the game is rigged and we refuse to play their game anymore.

In George Carlin's words, 'It's a big club and you ain't in it.'


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by Fuzzee
> 
> I'm going to keep living in the meantime. I might get some more Cheetos cause I'm running out.





inceptor said:


> Some prepper you are.


I know, I know. I'm hanging my head a bit, but Cheetos don't have a good shelf life.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Does anyone really think at this late date that who ever won could make much difference in the long run. The can has been kicked so far down the road that what it would take to get this country back on track would be so extreme that no one would vote for him.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

preppermama said:


> ..I would rather see someone not vote on principle, than see them cast ballots over and over again for some corrupt elitist candidate that was shoved down their throat by the mainstream media...


Yup, As Polonius said in Hamlet- "To thine own self be true"..
I support the minority Parties who have a TROOPS OUT of Afghanistan policy, yet our main Parties (and therefore the people who vote for them) are keeping the troops there.
So I stay true to myself and refuse to vote for fools, and when I see our boys and girls coming home like this, I can think to myself with a clear conscience- "That's nothing to do with me"..


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Does anyone really think at this late date that who ever won could make much difference in the long run. The can has been kicked so far down the road that what it would take to get this country back on track would be so extreme that no one would vote for him.


We're broken and have been for while. It's just a matter of time at this point.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

We're Christian countries right (and it's Christmas), so it's worth mentioning that our Main Man is rooting for us and wants us to free ourselves from the quicksand of a worldly mindset- 
_Jesus said:- "The world wants you to dance to its tune......God has sent me to proclaim freedom for the prisoners...to release the oppressed" (Matt 11:16/17,Luke 4:18 )_

And people quickly cottoned on-
_"Jesus saved you from the empty way of life handed you by your forefathers" (1 Peter 1:18 )_

And ex-bounty hunter Paul stressed that our opposition to The World must NOT be by force of arms, but by PASSIVE RESISTANCE and refusing to play the corrupt and crooked world's game- 
_"For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this dark world and against the spiritual forces of evil " (Eph 6:12)._

_Jesus said- "Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You are like whitewashed tombs, which look clean on the outside but on the inside are full of the bones of the dead and everything unclean" (Matt 23:27)_

_*"You're full of shit"*_


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> _*"You're full of shit"*_


I don't think my Bible has that wording, but I think I like that translation. Certainly gets the point across.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> I don't think my Bible has that wording, but I think I like that translation. Certainly gets the point across.


Yeah, I keep meaning to re-write the gospel in modern-day english to get its message across better..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> Everyone who didn't vote or voted for a third party is just as culpable as someone that voted for Barrack H Obama. If you aren't with us, you are against us. Obama was re-elected because the Republicans failed to communicate their message effectively enough to get out the vote.


I voted republican not because I was for Romney but because I am against Obama and the Democratic horde.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I am going to keep pointing out to people that what happened in Newton, CT, as was the case with the shooters (who I refuse to name to deny them the fame and attention they sought) in Columbine at the high school, in Arizona at the Congresswoman's public meet and greet, at Virginia Tech, at the clock tower at the University of Texas, in Los Angeles with a cult run by a street-drug-crazed hippie who tattooed a swastika on his forehead, and in numerous other instances we all can recall -- this is not an issue about gun control -- *it is an issue about mentally disturbed young men who are out of control getting their hands on guns and venting their anger on innocent people who are in areas where people are not allowed to carry concealed weapons to defend themselves*.

The politicians are trying to call this a gun control issue because they want to disarm the people who may be in a position to ensure the "tyranny of the majority" is not IMPOSED on the rest of the populace, who understand that power and the three branches of our government are supposed to be kept divided to ensure that liberty is protected, cannot stop them when they make the moves and changes they want to make to substitute their own form of government in its place.

I plan to remain vigilant, and I plan to continue to speak out against mob rule attempts to circumvent the Constitution, and the managed media sensationalizing a tragedy to get the blindly-following incapable-of-critical-thinking people-controlled-by-the-media to create a situation where a misguided attempt to keep people from being armed in self-defense will allow the predators, psychotic or otherwise, free rein to unleash mayhem, while the law-abiding citizens are forced by ill-conceived and poorly-written new legislation to lose their Constitutional rights just so some people can "feel safe" while believing "feel good" legislation is making them safe, when it is, in reality, just making them bigger targets. And this time, there will be no one to defend them AGAIN.

And I plan to watch every move the newly-convening Congress will be making on this issue, and speaking with my Congressional delegation members to ensure our voices are also heard.

I am terribly sorry those children were killed by a lunatic; it is our obligation as thinking people to ensure that future generations of children are protected from all such acts of predators.

We are the sheepdogs -- we must guard the sheep, including all the lambs, from all of the wolves, whether they are just hungry or whether they evilly intend to slaughter the entire flock.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

......Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

These are trying times ahead.............if you beleive in the Constitution of this nation.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> I'm on as many forums as I can find attacking any posts that threaten the 2nd Amendment and backing it up with until someone else with the same beliefs comes along to helps. Most of the time they attack the 2nd Amendment then disapaer without defending the point of view. I did get into a perty decent argument with a couple of Aussies last night but which was a bit interesting as Australia went through confiscation and they were perfectly ok with it while I was using it as one of my arguments why gun control would be futile in America. When I got into the Dec of Independence and the 2nd Amendment and what it meant to us as Americans they a hard time understanding. Finally I broke them down by asking if they had an Aussie Dept of Homeland Security and pointed out some of the recent civil liberty violations they are now capable of. That backed em off quite a bit and we got on well after that.
> 
> In general I'm seeing a lot more blame going towards Big Pharm then eroding the 2nd Amendment. But then we all have heard what the politicians have been saying and it doesn't include Big Pharm.
> 
> I know this might be touchy to some of you but when you see that medical marijuana initiative take a hard look inside at preconceived beliefs and understand there is great evidence now of the medicinal uses for it and along with its textile uses It has Big Pharm a bit on the ropes. It is a proven antidepressant for a lot of people for one which is a huge chunk of change out of there pockets. Then vote what you believe. I would never try to assuage you from what you truly believe is best.


During WWII, farmers had special exemptions to grow hemp for ropes used on ships, etc.
Of course. it wasn't the same strain that is grown for smoking.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Just an observation from this side of the Atlantic, it's none of my bizness but I think US gun owners and organisations like the NRA should make it absolutely loud and clear to everybody that they're all FOR preventing guns falling into the hands of crims and kooks, and are willing to work together with the government to come up with plans to achieve it.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sr40ken said:


> ......Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety.


Amen. Ben Franklin would have been ashamed to hear of what's happening now.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

"The beauty of the second amendment is that it will not be needed until they try to take it." -Thomas Jefferson


----------

